# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج Golden Filter Pro 2011 برنامج يقوم بغلق كل المواقع الاباحية بشكل نهائى

## mohamed73

برنامج Golden Filter Pro 2011 برنامج يقوم بغلق كل المواقع الاباحية بشكل نهائى  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 برنامج مجاني صمم بأيدي متوضئة وأفئدة تتحرق حرصاً على ابناء المسلمين من ان تتلوث أخلاقهم بسموم الانترنت 
 يحجب عدد هائل من المواقع الاباحية الصريحه وتلك التى تحتوي على كل الكلمات المستهجنه.. 
 مع امكانية تحديد مواقيت الدخول على النت .. وحجم البرنامج صغير ومخفي ولا يمكن لغير صاحب الصلاحيه حذفة او تغيير خصائصه... 
 كما يمكن مراجعة جميع المواقع التي تم الدخول عليها.. وخصائص اخرى اترك استكشافها لكم 
 _مميزات البرنامج :
 -البرنامج للإستخدام في المنازل/مقاهي الإنترنت/الشركات/المدارس/المكتبات العامة/الجامعات
 -برنامج فلتر الإنترنت الآمن لأولادك ، به تستطيع التحكم في التصفح خلال   الشبكة بصورة تجعلك مطمئناً على سلوك أبنائك أثناء غيابك ومتابعة نشاطاتهم   في إستخدام الكمبيوتر
 -برنامج لمنع تشغيل واستعراض المواقع الاباحية (يقوم هذا البرنامج بمنع فتح واستعراض وتصفح المواقع الاباحية المعروفه 
 مع امكانية اضافة اي موقع غير معرف عند البرنامج لمنعه في المستقبل. 
 -يقوم البرنامج بإخفاء نفسه تلقائياً عن المستخدمي حيث لا يستطيع أي   مستخدم سواء كبيراً أم صغيراً إختراق النظام الأمني للبرنامج وإبطال   مفعوله. 
 - تاريخ التصفح  
 يقوم البرنامج بحفظ سجل زيارات الإنترنت مع حفظ بيانات المواقع والأماكن المزارة.
 - الكلمات والمواقع المحظورة 
 يقوم البرنامج بالتأكد من مضمون الصفحات التي يتصفحها الابناء فإذا كانت   ذات محتويات لا أخلاقية يقوم بحجبها تلقائياً مع امكانية اضافة اي موقع غير   معرف عند البرنامج لمنعه في المستقبل.
 - البرامج المحظورة
 يقوم  بمنع البرامج الغير ملائمة وبإدارة متكاملة من ولي الأمر حيث تستطيع  التحكم  في البرامج المسموحة والغير مسموح تشغيلها على جهاز الكمبيوتر.
 - الأوقات المحظورة
 يمنحك إمكانية إختيار الوقت المراد إغلاق الجهاز أثناء هذا الوقت وعدم   إستخدامه عن طريق إختيار توقيت بدء وإنتهاء الفترة المحظورة للإستخدام ولا   تقلق سوف يمل المستخدم من إعادة التشغيل دون جدوى.
 - خفايا الويندوز
 يستطيع البرنامج إخفاء أية ملفات مهمة لا تريد المستخدمين رؤيتها حتى بالبحث عنها. 
 - تسجيل فيديو
 يمنحك إمكانية تسجيل أنشطة المستخدم وعرضها كفيلم تسجيلي لاحقاً وسيتم أخذ صورة مطابقة من الشاشة كاملة بمعدل كل دقيقة.
 - تعيين وتغيير كلمة مرور للمستخدم.
 ملحوظة هامة جداً
 البرنامج مخفي تماماً عن المستخدم ولإظهار أو إخفاء البرنامج:
 F9 للإخفاء
 F10 للإظهار 
 (سيقوم البرنامج بالتحقق من كلمة المرور أولاً قبل إظهار نفسه)
 كلمة المرور الإفتراضية : admin
 لذا يجب عليك تغييرها فور تحميل البرنامج 
 جربوا البرنامج .....     وساعدوا على نشره   وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي  
((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

